

Mozilla Helps BBC with Fonts - gavreh
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=674335

======
blahedo
What's particularly nice about this is that there is a category "Tech
Evangelism" that this can be moved to rather than just filing it as "works for
me" or "not our fault" and washing their hands of it.

------
ashconnor
Maybe they can help Twitter with their Hindi?

<http://i.imgur.com/vj79P.png>

------
pontiacred
Has anyone been able to get indic fonts to work on Ubuntu? I tried a while ago
to get Punjabi language sites to work but I kept running into problems. They
work fine on windows and mac. I think <http://www.ajitjalandhar.com/20110928/>
didn't work last time I gave it a shot.

~~~
jmillikin
That site seems to be using two different methods to represent indic text.

The blue bar on top, and the poll on the left, are displayed as garbage.
Looking in the source, they are using iso-8859-1 encoding, with a font named
"Satluj" which maps extended ASCII characters to (presumably) indic
characters.

The rest of the site, including the central column of text (new articles?)
renders correctly in Ubuntu. I've not done anything special to install middle-
Asian fonts, as far as I know.

